# Final Fantasy GF as C'Tan shard!



## Tophawtdog4411 (Jan 16, 2011)

Recently i was thinking about the new necrons codex and what kinda cool armies i could create once i Christmas popped up. Well, i started of thinking what i would use for a C'tan shard. Ladies and gentlemen i present to you my idea of what it would look like










erm... well minus the creepy bastard at the bottom but you get the idea. I will put him on the dreadknight sized base ( if allowed?...) and apply some chains holding him in the ground. The bottom figure will probably be turned into a 2nd close combat oriented c'tan shard with some work with a knife and green stuff.

Im sure this will basically be a c'tan shard representing the emotion of pain from one of the c'tan lords

So.... cool idea? 

*FUN FACT: its actually a female  *


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

Um, no. Dont get it - your pictures broken mate. No visuals.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Based on the text in the link, I`m guessing you`re trying to post Anima? 

Seymour`s mother from FF10, in which I think they were Aeons, not GF`s. 

Anyway, good idea, I can see it working.


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

Look forward to seeing it when the pic's sorted.


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

Serpion5 said:


> Based on the text in the link, I`m guessing you`re trying to post Anima?
> 
> Seymour`s mother from FF10, in which I think they were Aeons, not GF`s.
> 
> Anyway, good idea, I can see it working.


Ah. Now I get it. _:Slaps forehead:_

I should have known that. Not one of the better FF games, but not the worst.


----------



## Tophawtdog4411 (Jan 16, 2011)

if that doesnt work for some weird reason heres a link :

http://i297.photobucket.com/albums/mm235/FigureWise/FF figures/FFXAnimaart.jpg?t=1298591417


----------

